# Nitrate?



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, my 10 gallon finally finished cycling and I know that it's not unusual to have high nitrates when it's done but my question was, what is considered a "high" nitrate level. 

My nitrate is 40, or that's what the API test kit says at least. I haven't done a water change yet but I am going to soon before I get my fish.

Thanks!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Anything above 40 ppm, is considered to high for fish.
Check you nitrate level on the day you are adding fish. If it is still 40 ppm, I would go with a 50% water change.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to know thanks!


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

My nitrates were 40 (possibly higher) and I just did a 70% water change. They didn't change at all, the test liquid is the same exact color......

help?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Test you tap water for nitrates, if no nitrates there, try a 50% water change and take another reading after the water gets a chance to circulate.

If you use the API test kit, once you get up to the higher level of nitrates, the colors are hard to tell apart, at least for me they are.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Twistersmom said:


> Test you tap water for nitrates, if no nitrates there, try a 50% water change and take another reading after the water gets a chance to circulate.
> 
> If you use the API test kit, once you get up to the higher level of nitrates, the colors are hard to tell apart, at least for me they are.


Yeah it's really hard to tell the reds from the reds. Tested my tap water, the nitrate is 0 (there's is a possibility it could be 1ppm) :-| 

I guess I'll do another change right now and test in the morning.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

I have done two water changes and my nitrate will not go down. I wanted to get my fish today that i have been waiting for over a month to get, but the nitrate is 40. Shoot!!


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

get a couple of guppys and put in there check in 2 days.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's the cherry on top! The pet store told me they would be getting the dwarf puffers in today, they lied! No fish today, just dried goods! Got to wait a whole entire week!


----------

